# Porting GNOME 3.2



## gabedc (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey.  I've seen that FreeBSD has had older versions of Gnome ported, such as GNOME 2.1, but I wanted to port the GNOME 3.2 onto FreeBSD.  I need help since I'm really new to this.  Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/porters-handbook


----------



## OH (Jan 26, 2012)

Gnome 3 is a very different beast from Gnome 2. Porting it has been discussed before, both on [thread=28284]this forum[/thread] and I assume on the mailinglist.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2012)

From the FreeBSD Quarterly report:


> It has been a while since we did a status report.
> 
> This year we started work on GNOME 3.0. Due to time constrains and lack of man power, this version did not make it into the ports. Currently we have 3.2 in our development repo. See the development FAQ on our website for details. The MC-UPDATING file contains upgrade instructions.
> 
> Currently the GNOME team is understaffed, help is welcome!



http://www.freebsd.org/news/status/report-2011-10-2011-12.html#FreeBSD/GNOME


----------



## volatilevoid (Jan 28, 2012)

The problem with GNOME 3 is not so much GNOME itself but NetworkManager. Installing the version from the development repository will most likely work but the GNOME Shell won't as it has a hard dependency on NetworkManager which (as far as I know) contains lots of Linux specific code. Still you can use it in fallback mode which of course lacks the eye-candy part a bit.


----------

